# Just when you thought it was safe to watch YouTube



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2012)

Firewood buckin 2 - YouTube


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 27, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:taped:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 27, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol, you miss your little buddy Bob?














:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity (Dec 27, 2012)

dull & duller. bob you miss the comedy.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2012)

Maybe that's it, maybe my sense of humor is failing in my old age. 

I just couldn't pass up posting that. It's in another thread in Chainsaw but I knew you guys would like it.

It's almost like an instruction video..."Don't use your saw like this".

Every time I one-hand a saw while I'm bucking I'm going to think of this video.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 27, 2012)

how is it possible that he still has all his fingers and toes? Maybe he was one handing it and had a kickback that got him in the head, and that's why he's swimming towards the saw


----------



## Unit44 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like a file wouldn't hurt that chain much....:rolleyes2:


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 27, 2012)

There's one born every minute...

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madhatte (Dec 27, 2012)

aw man

I think the chain may be embarrassed.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 27, 2012)

Apparently comments are discouraged.


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow. I know Ive had a few beers already tonight, but wow. That made my day.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 28, 2012)

Hahaha. He's like the 3 stooges all rolled into one. 
Was that the infamous HBRN? 
Fortunately I was buisy durring his time here and managed to miss it.

Andy


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 28, 2012)

Who is in the video ?


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 28, 2012)

believe thats hillbillyredneck


----------



## M.R. (Dec 28, 2012)

The way that saw is abogging down, I'm a thinking he likely lowered those rakers with that sledge. :jester:


----------



## poorboypaul (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty sure his name is Darwin! Tune in to next week's show when he goes by the name Scarface.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 28, 2012)

He has new elements in his act: Playing with sawdust and squeaky sounds. 

I'm impressed.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. He's like the 3 stooges all rolled into one.
> Was that the infamous HBRN?
> Fortunately I was buisy durring his time here and managed to miss it.
> 
> Andy



I hear he's looking for a job. You want him?


----------



## Joe46 (Dec 28, 2012)

Not HBRN. Most likely his first cousin though. The flipping of the wedge is nice touch however!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## greendohn (Dec 28, 2012)

Practicing his one hand technique so he doesn't have to set his beer down.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 28, 2012)

I seen worse...love the high water dungarees.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I seen worse...love the high water dungarees.



those are common around here ,its a northwest thing ..........more for saftey than anything


----------



## srb08 (Dec 28, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. He's like the 3 stooges all rolled into one.
> Was that the infamous HBRN?
> Fortunately I was buisy durring his time here and managed to miss it.
> 
> Andy



I miss that guy, he was always entertaining..............and a living testament to why, stupid people shouldn't breed.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 28, 2012)

MAJOR TOOL...and I'm not talking bout the saw!!!:rolleyes2:

Just wonder what would've happened if Einstein slips while grandstanding with his 1 hand antics...6 FEET UNDER!opcorn:



Gologit said:


> Firewood buckin 2 - YouTube


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one who misses HBRN, though he (and I) took the whole experts on the internet thing way too seriously.


----------



## paccity (Dec 28, 2012)

maybe start a thread with a compilation of all his worldly vids , pic's and wisdom. ................. with a extensive disclaimer. just for entertainment proposes only.:msp_wink:


----------



## rwoods (Dec 28, 2012)

I can see why he runs the K&N - he looks to be producing more dust than chips. I hope this is just a spoof but for some reason I doubt it. Ron


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Dec 28, 2012)

He is not only one - handing a big saw at full throttle, he is reaching under it to catch sawdust -- with his fingers an inch or two from the chain going around the sprocket!!

I finally got the right cover for my 046; it had the wrong one (too small top to bottom), in that the chain was running nearly flush with the bottom edge. Needless to say, I would never have put my hand anywhere hear that area, with the old or new cover -- not much different from putting your hand near the bar.

It did seem tha he had his beer parked just off camera on the:msp_scared: stump.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 28, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I hear he's looking for a job. You want him?



I'm not hiring right now, but I'll keep...I'll keep...I'll. Aw hell, I'm not gonna lie. NO! I don't want him within 100 miles of me.

Andy


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 28, 2012)

I've never felt sorry for a Stihl before today.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2012)

redprospector said:


> I'm not hiring right now, but I'll keep...I'll keep...I'll. Aw hell, I'm not gonna lie. NO! I don't want him within 100 miles of me.
> 
> Andy



Okay...but he's a helluva hand. You can see that in everything he does. I just didn't want you to miss out on a great opportunity. Besides which it would get him even farther away from us than he is now.

You're sure you don't want to make a noble sacrifice, take one for the team, that kinda thing?
















Damn, it's hard to type when you're laughing so hard that your eyes are watering.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Okay...but he's a helluva hand. You can see that in everything he does. I just didn't want you to miss out on a great opportunity. Besides which it would get him even farther away from us than he is now.
> 
> You're sure you don't want to make a noble sacrifice, take one for the team, that kinda thing?
> 
> ...



Ask a man to do something like that! You should be crying.
No, I don't want to take one for the team. I think the team should take one for me.
When ya gonna let him start Bob?

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Ask a man to do something like that! You should be crying.
> No, I don't want to take one for the team. I think the team should take one for me.
> When ya gonna let him start Bob?
> 
> Andy



No, I don't think that would be a good idea. My doctor told me that I need to avoid stress and try to eliminate aggravation in my life.

I think we're both looking at this wrong. Instead of logging maybe the kid needs to go to work for one of the government agencies. I'll bet Madhatte could give him some pointers. Maybe he'd even hire the guy. Yeah, the more I think about it the better it sounds. Nathan could actually mentor the guy, work with him closely every day, have lunch with him, spend days off on extra assignments with him. Man, this could be a real turning point in the kid's life and Madhatte could take the credit for turning him around.

Madhatte...you out there? Madhatte? Madhatte? Dammit, I don't think he's answering his computer.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 29, 2012)

Now if the producers of Axmen saw that video i am sure they would put him to work........ 

Does he really think that that is impresive? i mean really????


----------



## paccity (Dec 29, 2012)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Now if the producers of Axmen saw that video i am sure they would put him to work........
> 
> Does he really think that that is impresive? i mean really????



i really would not see the diff.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Dec 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I'll bet Madhatte could give him some pointers. Maybe he'd even hire the guy. Yeah, the more I think about it the better it sounds. Nathan could actually mentor the guy, work with him closely every day, have lunch with him, spend days off on extra assignments with him. Man, this could be a real turning point in the kid's life and Madhatte could take the credit for turning him around.



I KNOW you didn't just type that. There's no WAY you would do a thing like that. That would be CRUEL and UNUSUAL, and most likely UNETHICAL, as well. 

(please let the laughing fits stop, please let the laughing fits stop, please let the laughing fits stop...)


----------



## rwoods (Dec 29, 2012)

You guys have been out in the woods too long. This guy is a real artist - already has 51 YouTube videos to his credit. Successful too - he has an assistant to hand him wedges and carry his *sledge hammer*. He has a vintage boat to go with his vintage chainsaws and his 1968 International 4x4 pickup. I admit he needs to work on reading the sawdust with his hands - he should know by now what dull chain sawdust feels like. And he needs a little work on his limbing. But he has the makings of a top notch faller - like any good pro he dropped his saw to quicken his escape (I am sure it was just TV though when he ran straight behind the falling tree) - he uses his head in leaving for another a pine that was "hung higher than a horse thief". He even climbs. Fortunately the tree he was going to climb fell over before he got there. Strong as an oxen and determined as well - he spent a good two minutes longer than I would/could trying to crank an old MAC 7-55. Too bad it didn't start. I wish he had posted a video of how he square grinds with a round grinder - maybe that will be shown in his chain sharpening sequel. 

Funning aside, he sounds like a decent guy - I just hope he doesn't get hurt. Heck, if Oregon wasn't so far away I would invite him over for a Saturday. I'm sure I could come of with something productive for him to do. 


Ron


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 29, 2012)

rwoods said:


> You guys have been out in the woods too long.
> 
> ...he sounds like a decent guy - I just hope he doesn't get hurt. Heck, if Oregon wasn't so far away I would invite him over for a Saturday. I'm sure I could come of with something productive for him to do.
> 
> ...



I have never met HBRN, aka Skotty, but we did have a pleasant exchange via PMs before he was banned. Yes he is a decent guy. This whole thread is kind of disgusting.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 29, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Yes he is a decent guy.



Agreed. I tried very hard to encourage him to clean up his act so that a ban would be unnecessary, and I know him from elsewhere on the internets. He's definitely a nice guy. This has been discussed elsewhere with similar sad shakings of heads. 



2dogs said:


> This whole thread is kind of disgusting.



Disagreed. We're having fun here, and both AS and YouTube are public places. If I post something in a public place, I'm looking for criticism as much as or more than I'm looking for praise. We are acting in this thread within both the spirit and the letter of the law.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 29, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Disagreed. We're having fun here, and both AS and YouTube are public places. If I post something in a public place, I'm looking for criticism as much as or more than I'm looking for praise. We are acting in this thread within both the spirit and the letter of the law.



Man I hated that Jimmy Smith guy. And now I find he died of cancer and left his kid alone. Freaking hilarious eh? And hey broadcast TV is as public as it gets. Lets kick some more people while their down.

No. Two wrongs never make a right.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 29, 2012)

2dogs said:


> No. Two wrongs never make a right.



Solid point. I don't think anybody's being malicious, though -- at least, I know I'm not -- but instead are collectively reinforcing group values regarding safety and conduct through de-bunking a bad example. This is a real way that people learn things. Remember the old "Goofus And Gallant" comics in Highlights Magazine?


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 29, 2012)

Guys like that need neutered, so the genes aren't passed on, I can see a lawyer using this as exhibit A when some newbie cuts his face off or kills himself using this video as a guide


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 29, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Solid point. I don't think anybody's being malicious, though -- at least, I know I'm not -- but instead are collectively reinforcing group values regarding safety and conduct through de-bunking a bad example. This is a real way that people learn things. Remember the old "Goofus And Gallant" comics in Highlights Magazine?



I do remember G & G in Highlights. They were cartoon characters. Not a real man.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 29, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I have never met HBRN, aka Skotty, but we did have a pleasant exchange via PMs before he was banned. Yes he is a decent guy. This whole thread is kind of disgusting.



I missed the HBRN saga and I didn't know this was HBRN. There is a fine line between poking fun using sarcasm and beating someone up; if I crossed that line, I apologize to you and to whoever the star of the videos is. 

There was no sarcasm in my closing statements. I don't want to see the guy get hurt. And some of his videos are fun. Other than the chainsaw sharpening video, they are more "watch me" than "here's how you do it." The ones I noted in my post reminded me of my own shortcomings - waiting too long to attend to a dead tree, driving wedges with a hammer and bottoming the hammer out on the bark, showing off an old saw that won't crank for you, being distracted and thus struggling with a small limb, walking away from a tree as too dangerous that many here would say was a piece of cake, etc. 

I suspect whoever he is, he may enjoy AS as he seems to have many common interests - old saws and a cool old truck. Ron


----------



## slowp (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't know the whole story behind HBRN. I learned it in Montaaaanaaa. I will make no public comments on it.


----------



## farmboss45 (Dec 30, 2012)

*WOW*, should title that one, "How not to buck firewood" Talk about no respect for what a saw can do to you, and no ppe in sight......:bang:


----------



## paccity (Dec 30, 2012)

well my take on this is that no matter how nice the feller is his advice and methods are not sound. and when he is called on it he get's hostile .i've seen it on other site's also. i know folks that are the nicest people you'll ever meet,but i would not take advice from them seriously. that said bs is bs. most every ones comments to scotty have not been malicious and only became over the top when he took it to that level. i wished he would have made it to terry's this fall so i could have met him. the other thing is i can't be leave that a peein match is starting over him. it is what it is. and in my book whether or not someone has a certain problem or not is no excuse for someones attitude. thank you for reading my morning rant. fraser.:msp_smile:


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 30, 2012)

paccity said:


> maybe start a thread with a compilation of all his worldly vids ,* pic's and wisdom*. ................. with a extensive disclaimer. just for entertainment proposes only.:msp_wink:



There is one member here with alot of worldly quote like this one from the other day

_*"There is no sane reason to buy a MS290..."*_


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow...that kinda translates into Stihl earning the bulk of their revenue off the INSANE!:jawdrop:


H 2 H said:


> There is one member here with alot of worldly quote like this one from the other day
> 
> _*"There is no sane reason to buy a MS290..."*_


----------



## rwoods (Dec 30, 2012)

paccity said:


> well my take on this is that no matter how nice the feller is his advice and methods are not sound. and when he is called on it he get's hostile .i've seen it on other site's also. i know folks that are the nicest people you'll ever meet,but i would not take advice from them seriously. that said bs is bs. most every ones comments to scotty have not been malicious and only became over the top when he took it to that level. i wished he would have made it to terry's this fall so i could have met him. the other thing is i can't be leave that a peein match is starting over him. it is what it is. and in my book whether or not someone has a certain problem or not is no excuse for someones attitude. thank you for reading my morning rant. fraser.:msp_smile:



Not to prolong a HBRN discussion, but I took it from post 21 that the guy in the video(s) is someone else. I made my decent guy comment because the guy seemed to be such in the handful of videos I watched yesterday; it wasn't meant to be an endorsement of his methods nor ruffle feathers here. 

Nonetheless, I agree that criticism is in order from time to time, even though it can be harsh. I recall a certain fellow from the south talking of "loggers" who don't use face cuts only sloping back cuts. He got roughed up quite a bit. I stayed out of it although I have seen patches of small pines that appear to have been logged (probably cut for pulp) just like he described. The discussions got hot, but he later realized what he was advocating was wrong and dangerous. There's a post around here somewhere where he expresses thanks for the lesson. Some of us (self included) require a busting every now and then before we see (or admit) the error of our ways. Ron


----------



## Gologit (Dec 30, 2012)

I think the main thing people had against HBRN was the fact that he was a liar...and not a very good one at that.
They weren't the kind of lies that could be considered yarns or tall tales told for entertainment either. They were just flat out lies.

He showed up here claiming to be...at different times...a pro timber faller, a medic, a fireman, the foreman of a logging crew, the owner of a logging company, a tree service worker, partially disabled, totally disabled, a hazard tree specialist and probably a few more that I've forgotten.

As time went on it became very obvious that he wasn't really any of the things he claimed to be. At first we just kidded with him and tried to get him pointed in the right direction. He didn't go along with that at all and he became extremely belligerent when his lies were exposed. He wouldn't change his story. He wouldn't change _any_ of his stories. He held fast to whatever claims he was making, even in the face of incontrovertible proof that he was making things up out of his imagination. 

That wasn't the worst thing, though. We get posers on here occasionally, not quite at the same level of imagined accomplishments as HBRN, but posers nonetheless. They usually don't last long once they realize how much legitimate logging knowledge is represented here. It happens, we deal with it.
The worst thing, the thing that finally turned most of us against him, was when he began offering advice to other members. He usually just parroted something someone else had said but occasionally he'd come up with something of his own. His advice to others wasn't rooted in any kind of real world experience and it was often dangerous. It was often _extremely_ dangerous.

Maybe you'll see that our ganging up on him wasn't done out of meanness. We just needed to get him out of here before he hurt somebody. I really don't think he intended any harm or realized what a hazard he was. And he wouldn't listen when we told him. That's the scary part.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep HBRN was a poser. I called him out after just a few posts and it got me infracted. A big red one by Mrs Arboristsite. Harassing Another Member. I have been more careful since then.

Several members have worked in the area HBRN is from and asked for names of his employers. He never gave any. He never took advice, only gave it out. What bugged me the most was his use of the sloping (slopping) backcut. There are times when no face cut is OK. Times when falling a tree into a river is OK. But never is there any time when the sloping backcut, aka the farmer backcut, is proper technique


----------



## paccity (Dec 30, 2012)

yup, but some of it was damn entertaining.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 31, 2012)

is he a permanent ban ? or just banned camp ?


----------



## madhatte (Dec 31, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> is he a permanent ban ?



Repeated permaban under several alternate usernames. His major sin was coming back for more, and more, and more. Would doubtless have been long forgiven had he just clammed up and minded his manners.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Repeated permaban under several alternate usernames. His major sin was coming back for more, and more, and more. Would doubtless have been long forgiven had he just clammed up and minded his manners.



Yup. We could un-ban him but I don't see that anything would change if we did.


----------



## Log slayer (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow!!! I don't have words for that video.


----------



## sgt7546 (Jan 2, 2013)

Folks like that usually make for colorful obituaries. Just saying.


----------



## Troy G (Jan 5, 2013)

That guy is the CHIT, I'll bet chicks are lining up to have his babies.


----------

